
Command Lines: Alive & Kicking - joshuacc
http://uxmag.com/technology/command-lines-alive-kicking
======
nayanshah
There has to be a blend between the command line and the GUI. Even keyboard
shortcuts in applications are included in it, without which its impossible to
work for power users.

